# Nice wishes to hétvégét



## wanipa

Szia!

Could anyone tell me which one is more popular in using the expression?

Szép hétvégét!

Kellemes hétvégét!

Köszönöm!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello wanipa,

Both are used but my personal preference is for the second because it sounds more natural to me. (The first may sound just as good to younger people.)
"Szép" probably comes from the unimaginative translation of the English expressions with "nice" (e.g. _Have a nice day_.) so for me it sounds a bit artificial, forced...

"Jó napot/hétvégét!" was the "original" version that was "turboed up" with szép.
But then this is part of a language process and you can't tell whether the term will stay or disappear in the long run.


----------



## Encolpius

wanipa said:


> Szia!
> 
> Could anyone tell me which one is more popular in using the expression?
> 
> Szép hétvégét!
> 
> Kellemes hétvégét!
> 
> Köszönöm!


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Hello wanipa,
> 
> Both are used but my personal preference is for the second because it sounds more natural to me. (The first may sound just as good to younger people.)
> "Szép" probably comes from the unimaginative translation of the English expressions with "nice" (e.g. _Have a nice day_.) so for me it sounds a bit artificial, forced...
> 
> "Jó napot/hétvégét!" was the "original" version that was "turboed up" with szép.
> But then this is part of a language process and you can't tell whether the term will stay or disappear in the long run.



I agree. I think "kellemes" was the original original. Then came "jó" and recently "szép". Both "kellemes" and "jó" sound perfect. "Kellemes" may slightly be more refined/polite.
"Szép hétvégét" and "Szép napot" come from the English language. They can be heard a lot these days mostly from young people or from those that want to be overly polite or please you for any reason. The latter doesn't have any other alternative ("Jó napot" is used for greetings) so it's more accepted I think.


----------



## Zsanna

tomtombp said:


> I think "kellemes" was the original original. Then came "jó" and recently "szép".


I don't know but given that traditionally greetings have started with _jó _in Hungarian, I would think that was the first version. 
However, I certainly agree with you in that "kellemes" (that is used traditionally for holiday wishes) sounds nicer, gives "a plus" to it, so this is why - I would think - it came later.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> I certainly agree with you in that "kellemes" (that is used traditionally for holiday wishes) sounds nicer, gives "a plus" to it, so this is why - I would think - it came later.


That just proves it was the first one  The world goes from natural to strange/valuable to cheap, etc.


----------



## Zsanna

My idea was rather that you have a set expression -> used often, it becomes "flatter", more and more neutral, worn out eventually -> so new expression comes in that is more "colourful". (But it is just _one_ possible way. )


----------



## franknagy

Lemeradtam, mint a borravaló.
A "szép napot" mintájára már "szép hétvégét" is kívánnak búcsúzáskor?


----------



## Zsanna

I'm not even surprised by that anymore, frank. Nowadays almost anything goes...


----------



## franknagy

I do not convict automatically all expressions coming from Yankees. I like  new forms used mainly at cash desks of malls like "Szép napot" because

are short
match with traditional Hungarian greetings
do mot contain English words.


----------



## Zsanna

Even though I agree with you about this*, just one thing: the Yankees are a football team. (We don't use derogatory terms for any nation here.)

*Although "Jó napot!"/ Jó hétvégét! would even be shorter but this lame "Szép napot!" (etc.) is different, it gives the impression that more effort went into the otherwise automatic wish.


----------



## wanipa

Nagyon köszönöm!

Kellemes hétvégét!


----------



## tomtombp

wanipa said:


> Nagyon köszönöm!
> 
> Kellemes hétvégét!


----------



## Eukaryota

Sorry for late coming. Maybe already noticed.

'Nagyon köszönöm' is not very natural for me.

super polite: 'Nagyon szépen köszönöm! ' about 'Thank you very/so much!'

polite: 'Köszönöm szépen!' - Thank you very much! or Many thanks'

neutral: 'Köszönöm!' - 'Thank you!'

informal: 'Köszi!' or 'Kösz!' - 'Thanks' or 'Thx'

Do not ask me about sleng...

I am an outsider just arrived, I do apologies if not respecting any local rules...


----------



## wanipa

No problem at all! Better late than never!

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## francisgranada

Eukaryota said:


> 'Nagyon köszönöm' is not very natural for me.


 For me "Nagyon köszönöm" is perfectly idiomatic, even if not too frequently used.


----------

